# Aux cord answer



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

bro, where's your aux cord?

I'm sorry, my car uses Bluetooth and only pairs with my phone, Honda eliminated aux cord ports 2 years ago.

Thank you Honda.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

My answer is, sorry. Dont have one.


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

I just say $2......they quiet down real quick


----------



## Ubercal (Jul 25, 2016)

A whau cord?


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

"I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but my car's stereo predates aux inputs and Bluetooth. I'd be happy to put on a radio station for you though."


----------



## NorthNJLyftacular (Feb 2, 2017)

I once picked up a group of, I guessed, 18-23 year olds at about 4 am on a weekday. They were talking about partying and seemed a little high. One of the kids said, "I wish we had some music, do you have an aux cord?" I did, and It was clearly visible, but I said, "no". I had just started driving that day and I just wasn't in the mood to hear anyone's music, especially the dub step, space noise that I figured these burners would probably put on. A few minutes later the kid brought it up again, "it's right there, I see it". 

"No you don't"

His friends at this point were saying, "shut up man, he said he didn't have it". He dropped it after that.


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

I tell them that I don't have an aux cord, but I do have Pandora and will look up whatever genre or artist they would like and play it. I'm not giving anyone else absolute control over the music and whatnot in my car.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Bean said:


> I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


You're a millennial right?

I literally don't give a crap about their music or their terrible life that requires them constant comfort tools.

You pay me to drive, therapy costs extra.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)

I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


----------



## senorCRV (Jan 3, 2017)

Recoup said:


> I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)
> 
> I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


This is what is wrong with America


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> This is what is wrong with America


Tolerance? Progress? Social bonding?

I'm with the other two, I've actually expanded my playlist of songs I enjoy because of new songs and artist that a pax played that I never heard of.

Sure, I get the occasional group that plays some gangster rap, but it's a 5 minute trip, I don't care.


senorCRV said:


> You're a millennial right?
> 
> I literally don't give a crap about their music or their terrible life that requires them constant comfort tools.
> 
> You pay me to drive, therapy costs extra.


Wow, I'm sorry that we live in America where we have access to so much comfort items. I should be ashamed of having been born and raised in such a country that has such access. Shame! Shame on us all!

Yea, I'm technically a Millennial by certain criteria (1983) and can appreciate that we do have some comfort items. No one should be ashamed that we have such a luxury. You run your car the way you want to run, that's fine.

I'm sure your tips reflect the quality of your service!

Haha!


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Bean said:


> I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


I have too, by the RIGHT passengers. I've heard some great tunes by artists I never heard of. At the same time, I've heard vile, racist, misogynistic club music. So I keep the aux out of sight and offer it only when I prefer. When asked by the wrong folks if I have an aux cord, I just say, "Sorry, not available."


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

_Enter MELISSA MCCARTHY, stage right. Her hair is slicked down, and she is wearing a suit that is slightly too large for her. She strides to the podium, which is placed in front of a pool of REPORTERS._

MCCARTHY:
All right, all right, settle down!​
_MCCARTHY crams several pieces of gum into her mouth, chews for a moment, removes the half-masticated wad, and sticks it onto the podium._

MCCARTHY:
Effective today at noon, an Executive Order will ban all aux cords
from the United States. Questions? _(points at BEAN, a reporter)_

BEAN _(rising)_:
Uh, what is the reason for this ban? I've been introduced to some
good music from pax using aux cords-​
_MCCARTHY throws her wad of gum at BEAN._

MCCARTHY:
It's not a ban! Shut up and sit down! Next! _(points at RECOUP,
another reporter)_

RECOUP (rising):
But Bean is right... have you heard Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"?
A pax played that in my car once, and I thought it was hilarious-

MCCARTHY:
(_in a mincing voice_) Oh, _Bastille_! I _love_ them!
_(in normal voice)_ They sound like a bunch of fa, er, homosexuals to
me, not that there's anything wrong with that. And with a name like
that, they're probably Frenchies. _Wee-wee, mon-sewer_! I mean, who
names a national holiday after a prison? Right?

RECOUP:
Isn't America supposed to be the Great Melting Pot? Different cultures-​
_MCCARTHY, enraged, drives the podium directly into the pool of REPORTERS, scattering them._

MCCARTHY _(shrieking)_:
Shut up and get out, all of you! Aux cords! Other People's Music!
THIS IS WHAT IS WRONG WITH AMERICA!!!
.
.
.​
Live from New York, it's UberPeople.NET!

(Edited to add script formatting)


----------



## Mikedamirault (Jun 22, 2016)

Recoup said:


> _Enter MELISSA MCCARTHY, stage right. Her hair is slicked down, and she is wearing a suit that is slightly too large for her. She strides to the podium, which is placed in front of a pool of REPORTERS._
> 
> MCCARTHY:
> All right, all right, settle down!​
> ...


You forgot the laughing intro when Melissa walks in stage right (sorry, huge SNL fan here)

The suit must be from lane bryant if it's to big for her, lol

But, all jokes aside, yeah, I really don't see the big deal what the music is for a 2~10 min trip, I may not like the genre/type of music, or even the "language" that's in it, but it's not like my ears are going to fall off or literally bleed

I usually decline when the pax asks for an aux cord, not because of what they plan on playing, but because my aux jack is literally broken and is buried at the bottom of the center console anyway, got an FM transmitter that plugs into the headphone jack like an aux cord, but my car's antenna has trouble picking it up no matter what station I broadcast over

If you think listening to the music choices of pax is bad, I used to work front line in a grocery store (Kroger) prior to driving for Uber (carts/bagging), and every day I had to put up with the Muzak crap they play in the store, nothing, and I mean NOTHING is worse than listening to that crap for 4 to 8 hours, and there was barely any mix, it was like the same 4 songs played on a loop with an occasional PA interruption and code 99 requests (get the minors off the freaking registers then), I swear my ears almost did bleed, ever since then I try to do most of my shopping at Giant Eagle, it's a nightmare just walking into a Kroger


----------



## Donshonda (May 3, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> bro, where's your aux cord?
> 
> I'm sorry, my car uses Bluetooth and only pairs with my phone, Honda eliminated aux cord ports 2 years ago.
> 
> Thank you Honda.


I have a 15 Honda Pilot EXL The axillary jack is in the storage compartment between the 2 front seats... I got an 8 ft cord that reaches to the 3rd row. As well as Bluetooth capabilities that sync up to 5 phones. Honda didn't eliminate it, and in some models you can have 2 more jacks under the heat controls for the back of the cabin.

What the hell do I care what music PAX listen to. They are paying for the ride.


----------



## jothopo (Jan 21, 2017)

My answer is usually something like, "What, you don't like Men at Work?"


----------



## shiftydrake (Dec 12, 2015)

In 13 years I have had only 1 taxi pax ask for an aux cord I said no for 10-15 mins you can listen to my Sirius xm radio. You won't miss your club music that much..

At end of ride he paid me $50 to cover fare and almost double for tip


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I also don't get why some are so against letting the pax listen to their jams for a few minutes. Don't hurt me one bit, even if I don't care for that type of music.
Here's the cord. I turn it up. Usually when they've asked it ends up being an enjoyable ride.

Don't be such grumpy drivers. Sheesh. You make us all look bad.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

Not really grumpy. Just don't want to mess with it. I don't care what kind of music they like. You know the second thing they'll request? Hey man, can you turn it up? They're in my car for 15 minutes. I don't need to be distracted by loud music. Just let me get you where you're going, then get out. It's Uber, not a limo.


----------



## Roadsterguy (Jan 28, 2017)

Damn, there's a lot of cynical, angry people in the forum!


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> You're a millennial right?


I'm damn near 40, and I'm open to new things.

Between trips I can listen to whatever I want, which is often times more vulgar than anything the pax want to hear. I actually keep that stuff on it's own SD card in the 2nd slot of my radio to avoid accidentally playing any of it. I also listen to talk radio off SiriusXM. My stuff can be paused when the pax get in so it's no loss to me if they want to hear their stuff. I've introduced many of them to my music and they've done the same.
Sure you get the occasional shitshow but as others have pointed out, it's like 5 minutes and they're gone. Most of what I've heard from pax I've enjoyed.


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

I don't understand why all pax don't seem to appreciate my American Marching Bands on Pandora.

But seriously, I found a band called "Real Estate" while looking for a talk station, they are different but pretty good for driving with.


----------



## swingset (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have an aux cord, so I have folders on my storage/mp3 drive with various genres....if they ask, I ask them what type of music they're into, and then punch up something they like. Also, this lets me filter out really obnoxious shit I don't wanna hear, while making it look like I'm doing them a favor.


----------



## PepeLePiu (Feb 3, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> bro, where's your aux cord?
> 
> I'm sorry, my car uses Bluetooth and only pairs with my phone, Honda eliminated aux cord ports 2 years ago.
> 
> Thank you Honda.


In 368 rides I only had 3 request for the Aux cord, one played rap, not to bad, one played pop not bad either and one (the only one I regretted) played some self made music obviously taped on a garage, the pax insisted on listening to my opinion and I just didn't have the heart to tell them how royally they su**ed. Most of the times I listen to Spotify that I have set up on variety. Never had a complaint.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

I discriminate who gets to use the aux cable. 
Anyone over 30 can use it. They rarely ask for it but they play good music. 
As for the under-30s that ask for it
A group of white girls can use it for a trip over 5 minutes. They typically play pop and it becomes a fun ride. 
I don't let young blacks, male or female, use it. They typically play rap with curse words. 
Young white guys can use it if I determine that they are not too drunk or if there's a surge or long ride. Sometimes they play good rock music. 

I have a broken aux cable attached. I hide the working one. When I decide to allow a group to use it, I say "my aux cable broke but I spent the money to replace it because it helps me get tips, here's the other one". When I don't allow a group to use it "the last passenger to use my aux cable broke it, and since no one who uses the aux cable tipped me I decided not waste my money to replace it". This plants the seed that the aux cable is an "extra" that people should tip for. 
It's almost worth it to break an aux cable for the potential tips. I'm 100% on tips for all the groups I allow


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Someone stole my aux cord and I can't afford a new one. Please feel free to donate to my "aux cord fund".


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I have Amazon prime and usually play the Amazon prime channel called "50 greatest songs of last 10 years" 
Every type of music for just about any group. Even if your not into that music, it's the best songs so they're enjoyable. I don't like country but I like the 3 country songs that come on there.


----------



## UubSaibot (Aug 27, 2016)

IDGAF what music you want to play. I could just focus on the road and drop you off. Most pax have their own headphones in their phone anyway. You could play Beethoven or GD Country Rock, IDGAF.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

UubSaibot said:


> IDGAF what music you want to play. I could just focus on the road and drop you off. Most pax have their own headphones in their phone anyway. You could play Beethoven or GD Country Rock, IDGAF.


You mad bro?


----------



## charmer37 (Nov 18, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Not really grumpy. Just don't want to mess with it. I don't care what kind of music they like. You know the second thing they'll request? Hey man, can you turn it up? They're in my car for 15 minutes. I don't need to be distracted by loud music. Just let me get you where you're going, then get out. It's Uber, not a limo.


 I can't agree more, Majority of my trips are 5 miles or less and I never had a pax ask for a aux cord. What ever happen to just giving the pax a safe ride from a to b? No entertainment or foot massages in my car...lol.


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

charmer37 said:


> I can't agree more, Majority of my trips are 5 miles or less and I never had a pax ask for a aux cord. What ever happen to just giving the pax a safe ride from a to b? No entertainment or foot massages in my car...lol.


Nothing happened to just giving a safe ride from A to B. 
The issue is IF a customer asks for your aux cord, and you do in fact have one. Why is it such a big deal to hand it to them and let them listen to their jams?


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

I have Sirius, if they want to charge their phone they can use the cable, otherwise, nope. Let a couple of party girls use it one morning and got stopped by the cops because she cranked it. Sitting at a red light, had the windows down, she plugged into the aux cord for my ipod and cranked it while I was watching traffic to make a right turn. Cop sitting in a parking lot heard it crank and pulled us over for noise violation, it was 3 am in a residential area, I apologized, after that, no more. Recently printed out a list of all XM channels, I'll let someone choose from that if they ask nicely.


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Tolerance? Progress? Social bonding?
> 
> I'm with the other two, I've actually expanded my playlist of songs I enjoy because of new songs and artist that a pax played that I never heard of.
> 
> ...


Do you get into cabs and ask them to change their music or for a cord to charge your phone? How about a bus? Why do people expect Uber drivers to do it?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

Bean said:


> I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


I have XM and an Aux cord. I'm happy to listen to anything they want to hear, and at any volume, as I'm hard at hearing anyway. Maybe my loud gangsta rap will drown out the gangsta rap in the car next to me at a red light.


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

senorCRV said:


> bro, where's your aux cord?


*Turns Radio Off*



Roadsterguy said:


> Damn, there's a lot of cynical, angry people in the forum!


65 cents a mile, I don't give a shit about anything. Point A to Point B.


----------



## Aredubya (Jun 20, 2016)

Tried being nice with an aux cord.
Didn't work out for me. They always wanted to turn the volume up. Can't hear my gps (I use a Bluetooth earbud)
It's too distracting and unsafe.
Once had someone on a 2mile trip ask for one. Really?
Never got a tip from pax that I gave aux cord to. All 5 of them haha
Never again.
As for Apple phone chargers.....Uber never sent me one. Ha!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Candi said:


> Do you get into cabs and ask them to change their music or for a cord to charge your phone? How about a bus? Why do people expect Uber drivers to do it?


Ive never taken a cab in my life. Anytime i traveled, before uber, i rented a car.

Uber has changed the way we travel, both within our own city and when traveling. Its ride share, its considered a social experience that differs from a cab. I accept and appreciate that.

Are uber drivers under paid? Sure, id love tonget paid more.

But you arent a cab, in many ways your better than a cab. I wouldn't want to compare my services to that of a cab.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive never taken a cab in my life. Anytime i traveled, before uber, i rented a car.
> 
> Uber has changed the way we travel, both within our own city and when traveling. Its ride share, its considered a social experience that differs from a cab. I accept and appreciate that.
> 
> ...


If you've never taken a cab, how do you know you're different than a cab?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you've never taken a cab, how do you know you're different than a cab?


Ok maybe not never, i think i took one when i was in NYC several years ago.

Its a no brainer that were different, thats the appeal. The problem that uber is having is that by reducing the rate so much, drivers are beginning to act like cab drivers day after day.


----------



## darkshy77 (Sep 28, 2015)

Bean said:


> I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


Now you have there contacts and info....


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

Candi said:


> Why do people expect Uber drivers to do it?


Because Uber said so....


----------



## Candi (Dec 20, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you've never taken a cab, how do you know you're different than a cab?


Ok when I get into someone else's car - I have never expected or even asked to listen to what I want to listen to. Paying or not - why do people think this is something they should be given? Are we that entitled now?


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

darkshy77 said:


> Now you have there contacts and info....


They're connecting to my car stereo not my phone. It doesn't collect or store anything.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

RaleighUber said:


> Because Uber said so....


About that. When uber started, it was black car @ $4/mile. So yeah, cold water, mints, gum, aux, no tip, working a/c etc etc was acceptable.

So unless your getting $4/mile. No amenities.


----------



## RaleighUber (Dec 4, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> So unless your getting $4/mile. No amenities.


Don't disagree. You asked, "Why do people expect that?" Uber told them to expect it. Lyft too.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Short UberX rides NOPE no AUX

Long UberX rides maybe depending on the person and my mood probably not gonna let them use the aux but I'll let them pick the Sirius Channel

UberSelect / UberXL rides sure I'll let them use the AUX but honestly the only people that want to use an aux are UberX and Lyft Pax that are going on a 2 to 10 minute ride lol ... When I first started I tried to be super accommodating with AUX cord etc but most people would spend the entire drive just looking for what they wanted to listen to


----------



## KingGoober (Feb 15, 2017)

Sorry, this is long... Pick-up a PAX the other day. Dude has a 4.3 rating. Forgot to notice when accepting the ride like an idiot!

Punk twentysomething (whom for PG purposes I will call "Richard") gets into my car with his slightly average looking Gf and says, "Hand me the aux cord!" I look back and nearly told him to mix in the word "Please!" But I refrained.

Told him my phone was plugged into it and charging. Further I had some outstanding music playing (Diplo, Dillon Francis, Chainsmokers, etc. not bad for me as a 53 year old eh?)

Dude replies, "I'm the passenger so I can play whatever I want. I'm paying for this car ride and your music sucks! Hand me the cord!"

Gf in the back tells the "Richard" to knock it off and apologizes to me. Said she was totally embarrassed! Meanwhile, out of sheer curiosity I gave the cord to him. I was dying to know what songs he had in his music arsenal!

What happened next made me laugh out loud and nearly pissed on myself! "Richard" played a song by... NICKELBACK!!! When it was over, he played another! Worse, he looked at his Gf and sang the lyrics to her!!!

My tears and laughter were flowing and obvious by me the rest of the ride! I just couldn't stop! After the 2nd song by the worst band of all time, Gf said to him, "Your music sucks, the drivers is way better!" And yes, I laughed loudly again!

We arrive at the destination on a very busy street. As soon as I stop the car, Gf jumps out and ran down the street losing him! And yup. I once again laughed out loud! "Richard" then tells me I blew his day and that he was going to tell Uber how unprofessional I was and give me a 1 rating!

Unfortunately for him, he left his cell phone in my car, still connected to you guessed it, my aux cord! ;-) So I delivered it to the Greenlight office in my town later that day. I knew he got it when I later got this notice from Uber. Although I take pride in ratings, this debacle was totally worth it! And in the future, no one will use my aux cord!


----------



## freddieman (Oct 24, 2016)

Jagent said:


> If you've never taken a cab, how do you know you're different than a cab?


Majority of pax treat uber rides like a cab, use it like a cab, use it like a grocery shopping cart, use it like a furniture moving truck, a quick shuttle bus, city bus, and fast food drive through sitting area......did I miss anything else??


----------



## ratethis (Jan 7, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I also don't get why some are so against letting the pax listen to their jams for a few minutes. Don't hurt me one bit, even if I don't care for that type of music.
> Here's the cord. I turn it up. Usually when they've asked it ends up being an enjoyable ride.
> 
> Don't be such grumpy drivers. Sheesh. You make us all look bad.


I say "No sorry my last rider broke it, and now I have to replace it" 
I've listened to my share of gansta rap and "fk yo nasty P***y music, my experience has been if they're that caught up that they need music it's going to be that kind of ridiculous music for shock value or because they just have NO respect for me as the driver... after plugging it in the turn it up and spend the rest of the trip turned around screaming in my ear to the other pax in the back seat... soooo No. I won't allow that.


----------



## just_me (Feb 20, 2017)

Bean said:


> I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


I have have too, especially with foreign genres (Indian, Chinese, and Kuwaiti come to mind right about now). I can't understand the words, but there are some really nice voices that mesh well with the music. Plus it's a good chance to learn a little about their cultures - makes for a nice conversation.


----------



## BusinessAsUsual (Jan 12, 2017)

this thread is hilarious lol.. "you only pay 55 cents a mile, no aux cord.." smh.. pretty pathetic..


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

In the cab business, the passengers listened to what the driver listened to.

If the driver was into the ball game, Kenny Chesney or the latest ranting of Dr. Michael Savage, gospel music, or whatever, that's just the way it was.

Passengers respected the idea that this was the driver's workspace and he had control. Particularly with short rides.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I drive threw the night so i get alot of request for cord. I usaully do allow it but sometimes i say no as i dont fell like going threw center console and pax pull on my cord. 

For the most part i allow it. When i do have music on its time to light up pink lyft mustash and jam out raveing in my car

I got bose speackers so i like to use them


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

KingGoober said:


> View attachment 104001
> Sorry, this is long... Pick-up a PAX the other day. Dude has a 4.3 rating. Forgot to notice when accepting the ride like an idiot!
> 
> Punk twentysomething (whom for PG purposes I will call "Richard") gets into my car with his slightly average looking Gf and says, "Hand me the aux cord!" I look back and nearly told him to mix in the word "Please!" But I refrained.
> ...


If me, the car never went in D with him in it.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Sgt_PaxHauler said:


> "I'm sorry to have to tell you this, but my car's stereo predates aux inputs and Bluetooth. I'd be happy to put on a radio station for you though."


"Gubmint surplus cars just got gubmint spec radio"

BUT....I'm sick and tired of their radiostations. (Somehow only ever with Fuber pax and recent lyft converts ... old ones have been better schooled. Or perhaps they just recognize me already???)

Whatevs.

Someone get me an 8 track player....



Recoup said:


> I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)
> 
> I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


No.

In my other car, with the bluetooth, they COULD, however, PAY to hear metallica, testament, European or Japanese female fronted goth metal....or Pink Floyd for none of the above

That's it.

That or rock radio with the usual mix of hair bands



dirtylee said:


> So unless your getting $4/mile. No amenities.


But....but....I regularly get MORE than $4 per mile?????

What now??? Pander to their wants?! AS IF


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Jagent said:


> Not really grumpy. Just don't want to mess with it. I don't care what kind of music they like. You know the second thing they'll request? Hey man, can you turn it up? They're in my car for 15 minutes. I don't need to be distracted by loud music. Just let me get you where you're going, then get out. It's Uber, not a limo.


LOL distracted by loud music? In the 80's I drove around in summer a 86 Vette with 2400 watts of subs pounding Van Halen and my girlfriend giving me blowjobs practically everywhere we went. Never had an accident until I wrote it off going around a corner too fast, alone and with no stereo playing.

If loud music distracts you too much, perhaps you shouldn't be a pro driver.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

mKat said:


> LOL distracted by loud music? In the 80's I drove around in summer a 86 Vette with 2400 watts of subs pounding Van Halen and my girlfriend giving me blowjobs practically everywhere we went. Never had an accident until I wrote it off going around a corner too fast, alone and with no stereo playing.
> 
> If loud music distracts you too much, perhaps you shouldn't be a pro driver.


Yeah, that's cool when it's your GF and you know where you're going. When I'm trying to pay attention to nav, and have a stranger in my car, I don't want loud music. Don't like it? Good, you can walk.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Your 2400 watts peak are 24 - 120W real, depending on manufacturer

EVH's own guitar stacks came with 25 to 65w speakers.

The kick from a single 12" 65 watt UK celestion could blow a hole thru your "2400w" sub

Just sayin


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Recoup said:


> can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride?


Hell no! Not in my car. They can wait 11 minutes to turn their noise on.


----------



## drummerboy (Dec 19, 2016)

Recoup said:


> I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)
> 
> I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


Thanks lol that was a good look up


----------



## GaryWinFlorida (Jan 3, 2016)

Sorry ... it's still wrapped around the neck of the last kid that asked for it!


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive never taken a cab in my life. Anytime i traveled, before uber, i rented a car.
> 
> Uber has changed the way we travel, both within our own city and when traveling. Its ride share, its considered a social experience that differs from a cab. I accept and appreciate that.
> 
> ...


I don't consider it a social experience. I can count on one hand the number of pax I'd like to meet "socially." And that was before they didn't tip. I don't hang out with folks who don't tip so...


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ive never taken a cab in my life. Anytime i traveled, before uber, i rented a car.
> 
> Uber has changed the way we travel, both within our own city and when traveling. Its ride share, its considered a social experience that differs from a cab. I accept and appreciate that.
> 
> ...


Uber and taxi are the same thing. The only difference is how they are regulated.


----------



## mKat (May 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Your 2400 watts peak are 24 - 120W real, depending on manufacturer
> 
> EVH's own guitar stacks came with 25 to 65w speakers.
> 
> ...


No idea man. I gave the car audio shop boss a very thick stack of hundreds and said 'make it sound awesome and look good' and he delivered. Absolutely no interest in knowing how it worked. There was a lot of money flying around in the 80's. Not like today.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Nothing happened to just giving a safe ride from A to B.
> The issue is IF a customer asks for your aux cord, and you do in fact have one. Why is it such a big deal to hand it to them and let them listen to their jams?


Because their jams suck! They can listen with their earphones, what disrespect to force one's music on other people



charmer37 said:


> I can't agree more, Majority of my trips are 5 miles or less and I never had a pax ask for a aux cord. What ever happen to just giving the pax a safe ride from a to b? No entertainment or foot massages in my car...lol.


Had a trip that was less than 2 miles and with no traffic, would've taken 5 mins. Idiot ask for an aux cord, I lied and said I didn't have one cus I knew it was going to be some shit rap. Genius then asks if he can set up bluetooth. GTFO of here dumba$$


----------



## Andretti (Jan 14, 2017)

I'm so glad my car predates having an aux ...


----------



## Mr. Affinito (Dec 21, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Ok maybe not never, i think i took one when i was in NYC several years ago.
> 
> Its a no brainer that were different, thats the appeal. The problem that uber is having is that by reducing the rate so much, drivers are beginning to act like cab drivers day after day.


There's nothing SOCIALLY appealing about Uber....what appeals to pax are the low rates and convenience of hailing thru the app."

So, if you wanna enter this whole mind-space of "La-La-Uber-Land" then go right ahead.



Roadsterguy said:


> Damn, there's a lot of cynical, angry people in the forum!


Why can't a person simply prefer not to allow pax to use their aux cords for any or no reason at all?


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

Sorry no cord cuz a pax stole it last week ... Hoping for enough tips this week to buy another one.

(Mental note to make sure the actual cord is locked away)


----------



## CrimzonFiasco (Nov 25, 2016)

I don't really care about the music. If they're going up the street a block I don't offer it because by the time they manage to agree on a song they're getting out anyway but on longer rides, especially surge, I offer it up. But I do lock the volume to not go past a certain point. Passengers (some atleast) have zero respect for your speakers.


----------



## Fredly00 (Jan 24, 2017)

I pre-date AUX and BT, but I have a 6 disc changer, and I have burned CDS with Billboards top songs from 6 different Genres... or we can listen to the radio


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

Recoup said:


> I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)
> 
> I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


No issue here with listening to other people's music. A couple of simple rules for listening in MY car: Don't touch the volume controls (I determine how loud the music is played) or reach over and change radio stations. Otherwise, enjoy the music and the ride. BTW, I'm an over 60's rocker and enjoy discovering new music.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

I don't let people play auxiliary but I don't think it's a big deal if you do.

However if you let them control the volume you are an idiot. I do not want to go down the street with some idiot college kids trying to blowout my speaker. I like to focus and relax while I drive


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> bro, where's your aux cord?
> 
> I'm sorry, my car uses Bluetooth and only pairs with my phone, Honda eliminated aux cord ports 2 years ago.
> 
> Thank you Honda.


Aux cord use Pax is something that's abused by Pax the most. My vehicle has Aux cord plug-in port, but any advice how on to politely decline Pax requests to use it, other than saying "I don't have an Aux cord"?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

KenJ said:


> Aux cord use Pax is something that's abused by Pax the most. My vehicle has Aux cord plug-in port, but any advice how on to politely decline Pax requests to use it, other than saying "I don't have an Aux cord".


You could tell them another passenger took your first cord, so now you need a non-refundable $20.00 deposit for using your aux cord.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

Go4 said:


> You could tell them another passenger took your first cord, so now you need a non-refundable $20.00 deposit for using your aux cord.


Lol...


----------



## AllanJ (Jun 30, 2016)

Recoup said:


> I'm a (late) boomer and I'm with Bean. I've picked up some good tunes to add to my own playlist by letting pax play their music. (Google Bastille's cover of "No Scrubs"--hilarious!)
> 
> I mean, what the hell, can't you stand to listen to Argentine ballads or Broadway show tunes or electronica or even c&w for an 11-minute ride? I genuinely don't understand the general attitude here about Other People's Music.


Because it is my car.


----------



## Waterscolors (Dec 29, 2016)

Recoup said:


> _Enter MELISSA MCCARTHY, stage right. Her hair is slicked down, and she is wearing a suit that is slightly too large for her. She strides to the podium, which is placed in front of a pool of REPORTERS._
> 
> MCCARTHY:
> All right, all right, settle down!​
> ...


----------



## DRider85 (Nov 19, 2016)

What I want is a party car. This girl on YouTube said she had a driver that had lights changing colors while the music played. What is that called? She said she wished her friends were in the car.


----------



## nickd8775 (Jul 12, 2015)

KingGoober said:


> View attachment 104001
> Sorry, this is long... Pick-up a PAX the other day. Dude has a 4.3 rating. Forgot to notice when accepting the ride like an idiot!
> 
> Punk twentysomething (whom for PG purposes I will call "Richard") gets into my car with his slightly average looking Gf and says, "Hand me the aux cord!" I look back and nearly told him to mix in the word "Please!" But I refrained.
> ...


I would have never returned his phone. It would go under my tire. 
Or if I did, it would be 100 miles away


----------



## BillyZoom (Feb 26, 2017)

nickd8775 said:


> I would have never returned his phone. It would go under my tire.
> Or if I did, it would be 100 miles away


This seriously had me rolling the other night. I think after driving away with his phone my 1st stop would have been a supermarket/drug store. I would have bought some super glue, filled up his Aux port, and then drop it off at a local Police station. NickleCrap..... lol . BZ


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber and taxi are the same thing. The only difference is how they are regulated.


Welcome to the recreated taxi industry, which is arguably worse in many ways than one when compared to the traditional, entrenched, taxi industry. I can tell you this much because I've done both long enough to dare say this.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> Why is it such a big deal to hand it to them and let them listen to their jams?


Because what they play is usually shit.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Because what they play is usually shit.


To me, the issue doesn't have anything to do with whether I like what they play, but has entirely so much to do with the fact that literally all pump up the volume through the roof, which certainly poses danger to driving safety; as not only such loud music would influence your attention - consciously or even more unconsciously - but also you wouldn't hear emergency sirens as well as other drivers' warning honks. If you tell tem to restrict the volume, they would give you bad rating. What a predicament.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KenJ said:


> To me, the issue doesn't have anything to do with whether I like what they play, but has entirely so much to do with the fact that literally all pump up the volume through the roof, which certainly poses danger to driving safety; as not only such loud music would influence your attention - consciously or even more unconsciously - but also you wouldn't hear emergency sirens as well as other drivers' warning honks. If you tell tem to restrict the volume, they would give you bad rating. What a predicament.


Earplugs. I use them always during the drunk shift. The other week a dooshbag couple got in and requested a rap station and that I turn it up. My car stereo is very powerful and I turned it up full blast with the fader set to full rear. It must have been deafening for them, because they asked me to turn it down. I declined, lol.


----------



## KenJ (Dec 24, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Earplugs. I use them always during the drunk shift. The other week a dooshbag couple got in and requested a rap station and that I turn it up. My car stereo is very powerful and I turned it up full blast with the fader set to full rear. It must have been deafening for them, because they asked me to turn it down. I declined, lol.


In fact I use the fader setting as well to have it blast to the rear, but still I wouldn't use earplugs because I need to be able to hear sirens and warning honks.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

KenJ said:


> In fact I use the fader setting as well to have it blast to the rear, but still I wouldn't use earplugs because I need to be able to hear sirens and warning honks.


You can still hear, just at much lower volume. There is no way in hell that I would drive a drunk shift without them. The worst offenders are the screeching women; their piercing screams in such a confined space are unbearable without ear protection.


----------



## bmore4now (Jan 23, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I also don't get why some are so against letting the pax listen to their jams for a few minutes. Don't hurt me one bit, even if I don't care for that type of music.
> Here's the cord. I turn it up. Usually when they've asked it ends up being an enjoyable ride.
> 
> Don't be such grumpy drivers. Sheesh. You make us all look bad.


I'm with you..who cares. It's just a few minutes and I like most music. Non-issue!!


----------



## prsvshine (Mar 2, 2017)

ChortlingCrison said:


> Uber and taxi are the same thing. The only difference is how they are regulated.


Thats like saying a Big Mac and a Whopper are the same thing.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

prsvshine said:


> Thats like saying a Big Mac and a Whopper are the same thing.


You're very welcome. Glad you found my comment informative.


----------



## Jthomas11 (Dec 15, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Tolerance? Progress? Social bonding?
> 
> I'm with the other two, I've actually expanded my playlist of songs I enjoy because of new songs and artist that a pax played that I never heard of.
> 
> ...


Ur not a millennial ‍♂That's the kids from 2004 and up ur 24 and under. The lazy privileged basement cry babies that don't want to work and expect to much money when they do


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

senorCRV said:


> bro, where's your aux cord?


"Right next to my Chinese anal beads."

"Wanna guess where my beads are?"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Jthomas11 said:


> Ur not a millennial ‍♂That's the kids from 2004 and up ur 24 and under. The lazy privileged basement cry babies that don't want to work and expect to much money when they do


The most common start age of a Millennial is 1981, that's what is generally accepted as a Millenial. Most just use the term Millennial to talk down on young people.


----------



## mattsabre (Nov 21, 2016)

Idiot pax asked me four times for an aux cord before he got it that I didn't have one (I do, but it's for my music....not your shitty sounds). He then proceeds to play his godawful music direct from his phone to his ear. The whole ride he's singing along to some awful auto-tune rap shite. Then we get to the destination and he realises he's left his ID at the bar where I just picked him up so it's back there and then back to the destination with the terrible wailing all the way.

2 stars...don't bug me again, you idiot.


----------



## MaximusMurkimus (Jun 2, 2016)

"Sorry, iPhone 7."

*conveniently ignores fact that bluetooth is playing music*


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Its mainly the teens that want to blast rap music to the max. The thing is, I love and play hip hop full volume, but these teens listen to some WEIRD rap crap I cannot take


----------



## Zoey jasmine (Mar 25, 2017)

Bean said:


> I guess I'm the oddball. I tell them to feel free to connect via bluetooth. I've been introduced to some good music by pax.


I wouldn't mind listening to good music. My experience has been people turning up volume, derogatory music and/or people singing along loudly. This is best to avoid as I try main focus is to provide safe ride home


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I Ask them what''s an Auxiliary cord.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

Had one fool ask to hookup his iPhone 7 Bluetooth. My response was a rude reminder of how short the trip was.


----------



## Recoup (Jan 30, 2017)

Yeah, I'll listen to your music via aux cord for your 8-minute ride, but if someone wants to pair with my Bluetooth, I kinda feel like they're asking to leave their clothes at my place, ya know? Nah, bro, I don't know you that well.


----------



## Sgt_PaxHauler (Oct 21, 2016)

heh. I can't use my old excuse anymore, but on my daytime pax trips I've never had an aux cord request with my new radio.
I even offered my aux cord to a pax I picked up from ABIA, but she declined politely.


----------



## DEEP3R (Mar 20, 2017)

No Aux cord. Ever.


----------



## BrunoG (Mar 22, 2017)

I offer to play any of the channels my SiriusXM service has, and I carry a list in the car. I will also turn off my stereo and let them play music from their device, but I don't provide an AUX cord.


----------



## PTILadyUber82 (Apr 26, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> I also don't get why some are so against letting the pax listen to their jams for a few minutes. Don't hurt me one bit, even if I don't care for that type of music.
> Here's the cord. I turn it up. Usually when they've asked it ends up being an enjoyable ride.
> 
> Don't be such grumpy drivers. Sheesh. You make us all look bad.


I don't carry an aux cord in my car for one reason. I like to know what I am listening to before I connect so I can mentally prepare myself. If a passenger asks for an aux cord, I offer to set their phone up with the car's Bluetooth and ask what genre of music they are playing. I actually enjoy a wide variety of music both old and current....I just happen to like a little notice if some teenybopper is going to break out Future, Fetty Wap, or Rob Zombie is all......


----------



## Tars Tarkas (Dec 30, 2016)

Pax: "Do you have an ox cord?"
Me: "A what?"
Pax: "An OX cord?"
Me: (wtf?). "No, whatever that is."
Pax: "So I can plug my phone into your car system."
Me: (wtf?) "Sorry, no. I don't have an Aux cord." (Why would you think I'd be interested in accommodating you in that way?)

I do pick up drunks sometimes. The ladies want to hear music, and if they aren't about to vomit in their laps, they want it loud.

So, I have radio station buttons for country, Urban something, classic rock. I don't mind blasting anything from the radio or from one of my CDs, but I'm not going to go into gyrations to get their stuff plugged into my sound system, ox cords, Bluetooth, etc. I'm not providing a customized sensual experience. I'm just driving you home.


----------

